# Bad grill???



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have an Autotrail se700 and it has a cooker made by Caprice, 
model number 2040e and the grill is just hopeless !!!!
Do you have the same problem ???

I'm thinking of putting a new cooker in!!
Please help

Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: bad grill???*



philelektra said:


> do you have the same problem ???
> e


I've never come across a grill in either caravan, MH or camping cooker that is anything like as good as a domestic grill and the same applies to our current Stoves grill.

We use it only for plate warming. In winter- when we are mainly on hook ups- we carry a small electric toaster and we don't make toast in summer. If off hook up then any food that would be grilled is done in the oven and, if on hook up, it is done in the Remoska.

I would not bother to replace your cooker if your only gripe with it is the poor grill as I doubt you will find better.

G


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

One solution we've found is to put a meat tin (or similar) under the grill, upside down. The grill pan then sits on this and is consequently closer to the actual burners.

It still isn't perfect but does reduce the cooking time for things like toast. 

As Grizzly has pointed out, most MH grills are a bit like chocolate teapots. This is the 8th van that we've owned and all the grills were equally poor!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i use this for toast grill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Weve got same van and oven in a 2005 model..
Yep, agree grill is pretty poor and a meat tin under the tray will aid in gettin toast done faster. As for trying to grill meat, forget it..
As stated above all grills seem a bit lacking in most vans so dont waste your time or money trying to swap it..


----------

